# FREE through the weekend -The Calendar Begins



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

FREE through the weekend!

Retro 2012 - When rumors about the end of the world were rampant. [size=14pt]






The Calendar Begins (A 12-21-12 Novella)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

T. Lee ------------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone!

Thank you for all of the downloads. Awesome. I hope you enjoy reading THE CALENDAR BEGINS (A 12-21-12 Novella) as much as I enjoyed writing it.

If you liked reading my story and have the time, I do appreciate your reviews. Also, there is a Like button at the top of my book page (you will need to be signed into Amazon to press it).

You can also tag e books at the bottom of the Amazon book page. By applying your own tags, this helps other readers locate books in categories of interest.

Thank you again,

T. Lee Cook


The Calendar Begins (A 12-21-12 Novella)


----------



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

THE CALENDAR BEGINS (A 12-21-12 Novella) is ONLY 2.99 and FREE for the lending library.

Description:

And so it begins...

It's December 21, 2012 and Julia's life seems to be falling right into place. She has a good job, a responsible fiancé, two adorable nieces and a good friend Phillip. After attending an End of the World party with her fiancé Richard, Julia is experiencing a strange phenomenon. Is she going crazy? Will her world ever be the same?

Join Julia as she embarks on a journey filled with mystery and adventure. Will she follow her plans or follow her heart?


The Calendar Begins (A 12-21-12 Novella)

If you enjoy this book please review it on the Amazon page where you buy it. You can also add your own tags (categories) to help others find it. Thank you.


----------



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...



The Calendar Begins (A 12-21-12 Novella)

The Calendar Begins (A 12-21-12 Novella) UK


----------



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...

This book is intended for a General Audience.



The Calendar Begins (A 12-21-12 Novella)

The Calendar Begins (A 12-21-12 Novella) UK


----------



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...

This book is intended for a General Audience.

2.99 Bargain Ebook

Something strange and unique is happening to Julia. Could there be others? Should it be kept a secret? What if it is revealed?

Welcome to the future. Discover what happens when 12-21-12 is over and the NEW calendar begins.



The Calendar Begins (A 12-21-12 Novella)

The Calendar Begins (A 12-21-12 Novella) UK


----------



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...

Something strange and unique is happening to Julia. Could there be others? What happens when the government gets involved? Will she keep it a secret or let it be revealed?

Welcome to the future. Discover what happens when an ancient calendar ends and the NEW calendar begins.



The Calendar Begins

The Calendar Begins UK


----------



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...

Something strange and unique is happening to Julia. Could there be others? What happens when the government gets involved? Will she keep it a secret or let it be revealed?

Welcome to the future. Discover what happens when an ancient calendar ends and the NEW calendar begins.



The Calendar Begins

The Calendar Begins UK


----------



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...

Julia's life seems to be falling right into place or so it seems. She has a good job, a responsible fiancé, two adorable nieces and a good friend Phillip. After attending an End of the World party with her fiancé Richard, Julia is experiencing a strange phenomenon. Is she going crazy? Will her world ever be the same?

Join Julia as she embarks on a journey filled with mystery and adventure. Will her secret be revealed? Are there others, perhaps in her own family, experiencing the same phenomenon? What happens when the government tries to intervene?

General Audience



The Calendar Begins

The Calendar Begins UK


----------



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...It's only beginning...

Are your thoughts your own? What if you could hear what other people are thinking? After attending a costume party for the end of the world, Julia is now faced with these questions and more. What she doesn't realize is...she may not be the only one.

Will the secret be revealed?

General Audience - Novella


----------



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

After attending a costume party on 12/21/12, something mysterious starts happening to Julia. After the new year begins, she finds out she's not the only one. Her niece is having a similar experience. They decide not to tell anyone.

As time presses on, will they be able to keep the secret? Are there others? Who will they trust?

Embark on a journey filled with mystery and adventure. Will the secret be revealed?

General Audience - New Release Novella


----------



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

FREE ON 3/15 AND 3/16

[size=12pt]Julia's life seems to be falling right into place or so it seems. She has a good job, a responsible fiancé, two adorable nieces and a good friend Phillip. After attending a costume party for 12-21-12, Julia is experiencing a strange phenomenon. Is she going crazy or are others encountering the same thing?

The ancient Mayan calendar may have ended on 12-21-12, but, the new one has only just begun. Join Julia and others as they embark on a journey filled with mystery and adventure. Will the secret be revealed?

General Audience


----------



## L M May (Mar 14, 2013)

Downloaded your book while it was on free. Look forward to checking it out, it sounds pretty intriguing and I have almost finished the book I am reading.


----------



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you L M May. I appreciate the feedback. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

Special: Only 99 cents 3/21 - 3/24

[size=12pt]Julia's life seems to be falling right into place or so it seems. She has a good job, a responsible fiancé, two adorable nieces and a good friend Phillip. After attending a costume party for 12-21-12, Julia is experiencing a strange phenomenon. Is she going crazy or are others encountering the same thing?

The ancient Mayan calendar may have ended on 12-21-12, but, the new one has only just begun. Join Julia and others as they embark on a journey filled with mystery and adventure. Will the secret be revealed?

General Audience


----------



## L M May (Mar 14, 2013)

T. Lee Cook said:


> Thank you L M May. I appreciate the feedback. I hope you enjoy it.


You're welcome


----------



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

Grab a warm beverage, kick back and enjoy an intriguing novella this Monday morning...



99 cents 4/1 - 4/3


----------



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

The days, weeks and months following a costume party for the end of the world prove anything but calm for Julia as she and others experience parapsychological phenomenon that could change the way the world thinks!

Click on book link for description or to download today: 



99 cents for a limited time


----------



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

The days, weeks and months following a costume party for the end of the world prove anything but calm for Julia as she and others experience parapsychological phenomenon that could change the way the world thinks!

Click on book link for description or to download today: 



99 cents for a limited time


----------



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

The days, weeks and months following a costume party for the end of the world prove anything but calm for Julia as she and others experience parapsychological phenomenon that could change the way the world thinks!

Click on book link for description or to download today: 



99 cents for a limited time


----------



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

The days, weeks and months following a costume party for the end of the world prove anything but calm for Julia as she and others experience parapsychological phenomenon that could change the way the world thinks!

Click on book link for description or to download today: 



99 cents for a limited time


----------



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

The days, weeks and months following a costume party for the end of the world prove anything but calm for Julia as she and others experience parapsychological phenomenon that could change the way the world thinks!

Click on book link for description or to download today: 



99 cents 5/16 through 5/19


----------



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

The days, weeks and months following a costume party for the end of the world prove anything but calm for Julia as she and others experience parapsychological phenomenon that could change the way the world thinks!

Julia's life seems to be falling right into place or so it seems. She has a good job, a responsible fiancé, two adorable nieces and a good friend Phillip. After attending a costume party, Julia is experiencing a strange phenomenon. Is she going crazy or are others encountering the same thing?

The ancient Mayan calendar may have ended, but, the new one has only just begun. Join Julia and others as they embark on a journey filled with mystery and adventure. Will the secret be revealed?

General Audience

Click for link to Amazon book page:


----------



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

[size=14pt]
The days, weeks and months following a costume party for the end of the world prove anything but calm for Julia as she and others experience parapsychological phenomenon that could change the way the world thinks!

Julia's life seems to be falling right into place or so it seems. She has a good job, a responsible fiancé, two adorable nieces and a good friend Phillip. After attending a costume party, Julia is experiencing a strange phenomenon. Is she going crazy or are others encountering the same thing?

The ancient Mayan calendar may have ended, but, the new one has only just begun. Join Julia and others as they embark on a journey filled with mystery and adventure. Will the secret be revealed?

General Audience





The Calendar Begins (A 12-21-12 Novella)


----------



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

[size=14pt]
The days, weeks and months following a costume party for the end of the world prove anything but calm for Julia as she and others experience parapsychological phenomenon that could change the way the world thinks!

Julia's life seems to be falling right into place or so it seems. She has a good job, a responsible fiancé, two adorable nieces and a good friend Phillip. After attending a costume party, Julia is experiencing a strange phenomenon. Is she going crazy or are others encountering the same thing?

The ancient Mayan calendar may have ended, but, the new one has only just begun. Join Julia and others as they embark on a journey filled with mystery and adventure. Will the secret be revealed?

General Audience





The Calendar Begins (A 12-21-12 Novella)


----------



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

FREE now through May 27th

Go retro to December 21,2012 when rumors about the Mayan calendar predicting the end of the world was all the buzz. This one is priceless so enjoy![size=14pt]

General Audience





The Calendar Begins (A 12-21-12 Novella)


----------



## T. Lee Cook (Dec 27, 2012)

FREE through the weekend!

Retro 2012 - When rumors about the end of the world were rampant. [size=14pt]






The Calendar Begins (A 12-21-12 Novella)


----------

